# Any solution to run WhatsApp ِ2020?



## mtolba87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

As you know WhatsApp  on Windows 10 Mobile Not Working After Jan 14 2020
So I Ask IF Any One Have Solution To Make Working Again :
- Install old Ver.
- Setup Patch
- Back to 8.1 If Will Working
- Install Appx - eappx By Developer .

Please Any One Have Idea - Help Us With Steeps.  
All My Family Using W10m


----------



## mardaz (Jan 22, 2020)

*hello*



mtolba87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As you know WhatsApp  on Windows 10 Mobile Not Working After Jan 14 2020
> So I Ask IF Any One Have Solution To Make Working Again :
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mtolba87 (Jan 22, 2020)

mardaz said:


> mtolba87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mardaz (Jan 22, 2020)

in the video are the steps ,,, the most important thing is that you got a ffu with the astoria project for your mobile model ,,,, you have to look in Chinese pages


----------



## mtolba87 (Jan 22, 2020)

mardaz said:


> in the video are the steps ,,, the most important thing is that you got a ffu with the astoria project for your mobile model ,,,, you have to look in Chinese pages

Click to collapse




the words not in English & the video only shown the WhatsApp after install


----------



## mardaz (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm sorry I will try to make a step-by-step video, but the truth is I am new to uploading videos, I also uploaded another video of unlock lumia 930


----------



## _AndyAndy_ (Jan 26, 2020)

AS far as I understand the author of that video installed an old beta W10M firmware where the Astoria functionality was included. Astoria was a virtual machine for W10M allowing to run Android apps. Well, it's an option, however you'll get other early stage W10M bugs. Astoria was later abandoned by MS.


----------



## avatarma (Feb 7, 2020)

flash exactelly this rom : RM1113_Lumia640_10240.16384_02177.00000.15184.36001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1003_028E1A_000-CN.ffu and you can deploy many android apps after enabling developper mode in yhe submenu, i have whatsapp to work but only text sending (no audio or video call)

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

i hope there will be a lineageos custom rom for my lumia 640, for other phone check this link : https://android4lumia.github.io/downloads.html


----------



## mtolba87 (Feb 11, 2020)

avatarma said:


> flash exactelly this rom : RM1113_Lumia640_10240.16384_02177.00000.15184.36001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1003_028E1A_000-CN.ffu and you can deploy many android apps after enabling developper mode in yhe submenu, i have whatsapp to work but only text sending (no audio or video call)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------
> 
> i hope there will be a lineageos custom rom for my lumia 640, for other phone check this link : https://android4lumia.github.io/downloads.html

Click to collapse



From where can i get WhatsApp working till now to deploy


----------



## avatarma (Mar 27, 2020)

any whatsapp .apk file will work i think, the last one downloaded from apkpure site worked for me, use nokia deployer to send and install the file.


----------



## GamerWael (Apr 12, 2020)

Is there any way to run it via whatsapp web maybe?


----------



## mtolba87 (May 5, 2020)

avatarma said:


> any whatsapp .apk file will work i think, the last one downloaded from apkpure site worked for me, use nokia deployer to send and install the file.

Click to collapse



R U Try Or Tested On  Lumia 640 XL


----------



## mtolba87 (May 5, 2020)

GamerWael said:


> Is there any way to run it via whatsapp web maybe?

Click to collapse



There App "Private Social Browser" But Not Loading Chat With Me Lumia 640 XL


----------



## avatarma (May 19, 2020)

tested working but no audio or video chat, only text, try it if u want to keep ur nokia as a second phone


----------



## mtolba87 (May 20, 2020)

avatarma said:


> flash exactelly this rom : RM1113_Lumia640_10240.16384_02177.00000.15184.36001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1003_028E1A_000-CN.ffu and you can deploy many android apps after enabling developper mode in yhe submenu, i have whatsapp to work but only text sending (no audio or video call)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Stephenbtc (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm new to this forum, and could I ask a question about the FFU please? I flashed this ROM to the 640 which was fine. However, everything was then in Chinese. I couldn't proceed any further for obvious reasons. How do I change the language so that I can? Thank you.


----------

